# Black Women Attacked In Asian Nail Salon



## LovingLady




----------



## Laela

I don't  do nail salons... those places are full of loathing Asians who smile and take money from people they despise.. that's a lot of pent-up anger...


----------



## Crackers Phinn

The video was terrible.  The solution mentioned is straight nonsense and the comments were a whole mess.


----------



## MzRhonda

The Solution is we need to own our own shops. We have black women going to nail school but why is it we can’t get our own shop??? Asian shops are everywhere


----------



## discodumpling

I dont do mani pedis often...but with an abundance of Asian owned salons all through out Queens and Nassau County of course that's where I go. 
I've been to Black salons where the chick didn't want to mess up her own nail art so she did a less than stellar job. Black folks act stush like they dont wanna even touch your feet here! Black salons are far & few between and can charge 2x+ what the Asians are charging. 
I'm gonna continue to manage my hands and feet myself for now.


----------



## intellectualuva

I got my nails and feet done for this trip and my nail salon is filled with very nice people, but I still feel a way because the asians in Baltimore treated black patrons terrible.

They would never treat a white woman like that.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

Couldn't be me. I couldn't imagine getting my nails done at an Asian shop.  Foolishness!


----------



## yamilee21

I have never understood patronizing businesses that do not respect their customers. These issues with Asian-owned businesses - produce markets, delis, beauty supply stores and nail salons - have been occurring and getting media attention for well over 30 years. Is it really that hard to put dignity over consumption? Especially for non-essential things - doing nails seems like one of those things that could easily grow from an informal home gig.


----------



## RossBoss

I have zero sympathy for her.


----------



## GreenEyedJen

MzRhonda said:


> The Solution is we need to own our own shops. We have black women going to nail school but why is it we can’t get our own shop??? Asian shops are everywhere



I’ve been getting my nails done at Black women owned salons for years now—in PA and now that I’ve moved to VA, here. They do exist and they take great care of me. For instance, I go back and forth between acrylic nails and my real nails. Since I don’t want my real nails overly damaged, I ask
for my natural nails to be hand filed. Black women are the only techs who have agreed to that. 

If anyone is interested, I found all three of my places by going on Instagram and looking up a hashtag of my area code plus “nails” or “nail art”, like: #215nails.


----------



## cinnespice

I know that salon its not far from where i live. 
Gonna do a walk by and see whats up.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

I have put Asians down a long time ago, beauty supply stores and nail salons.


----------



## Laela

Yeah, that kinda pride needs to go somewhere... why open a pedicure business if you don't want to touch people's feet? I agree we need more of our own salons, maybe then I'll start getting my nails/feet done.. lol..



discodumpling said:


> . B*lack folks act stush like they dont wanna even touch your feet here*! Black salons are far & few between and can charge 2x+ what the Asians are charging.
> I'm gonna continue to manage my hands and feet myself for now.


----------



## MzRhonda

Laela said:


> Yeah, that kinda pride needs to go somewhere... why open a pedicure business if you don't want to touch people's feet? I agree we need more of our own salons, maybe then I'll start getting my nails/feet done.. lol..


I just looked to see if any were near me....I found one but some of the reviews  ....very loud and noisy, there is an area for full body massages only separated  by a curtain so #1 it is not a quiet relaxing room #2 doesn't feel private the customer can see the other clients through the curtain


----------



## Laela

WHY are black folks constantly allowing others to subjugate them to poor treatment/ or customer services?  We really shouldn't be patronizing them or at least train them on how to treat us. Service starts wrong? Get up and leave before they start working on your hand/ feet. They're rude, leave.... don't stay there and be rude back, they're still taking you money! You walk out, that's money walking out the door for them and that's a powerful thing. I know we like to get our hands/feet done, but at what cost? Not to mention the fact that some salons reuse water or don't clean  the tubs or instruments well after patrons and people get infections and develop foot fungus. 

Besides a natural remedy to feet care (vicks or vaseline on feet at night)  is optimal and does a better job on our feet anyway. 





intellectualuva said:


> I got my nails and feet done for this trip and my nail salon is filled with very nice people, but I still feel a way because the asians in Baltimore *treated black patrons terrible.*
> 
> They would never treat a white woman like that.


----------



## Laela

The "service" business (besides hair care salons) isn't where you see many black owners...Heck, we'd provided free service for 400 years... lol..

But on the reviews, did the owner address any of those reviews? If the reviews are legit,  the owner can use this tool to take steps to make the atmosphere more appealing for patrons. My hubby won't go anywhere without reading reviews  but I will say half the time I don't trust reviews 100% ..it could be vengeful, dissatisfied customers or competitors collaborating to shut the place down. I'm encouraged when I see owners responding and apologizing for poor service.



MzRhonda said:


> I just looked to see if any were near me....I found one but some of the reviews  ....very loud and noisy, there is an area for full body massages only separated  by a curtain so #1 it is not a quiet relaxing room #2 doesn't feel private the customer can see the other clients through the curtain


----------



## Southernbella.

For those in NY:


----------



## Southernbella.

They're protesting. Honestly I wouldn't be mad if they firebombed the place. It needs to be shut down, forever.


----------



## Laela

^^ Yaaas!

A search for local black-owned nail salons can be found on http://blackpages.com/


----------



## Kanky

Have they been arrested? They need to be. 



Live.Laugh.Love said:


> Somebody call immigration... I know a lot of them Asians are illegal. Lol....


This!!!


----------



## discodumpling

I've been to the Make Me Over Beauty Bar on Jamaica Ave. The place is Black owned the nail tech was not. She did an OK job and I may revisit. I bet her business triples behind this!


----------



## RossBoss

As soon as they reopen Black women will be lined up at the door to fork over their hard earned money. The push to support Black owned and to stop patronizing these Asian spots has been going on since the 80s...30+ years later and people are still hard headed.


----------



## Laela

The push for change is never a moot point... Erosion, over time, can change land forms.
Don't have numbers...but I'm _pretty sure_ (SNL-style) the number of black-owned nail salons today is wayy much higher than 30+ years ago.


----------



## vevster

I get my pedis at a Dominican salon.


----------



## Covagirlm

I've been going to black nail salons in Brooklyn for years and it's been tough  But I try to be flexible and I figure out a way to get what I need done most of the time. 

 Black women do a better job but lawd it's hard to get an appointment and good luck if you want a pedicure. I understand why people patronize the Asian spots because they are at least at work when you need them to be. 

I need to start doing my own nails.


----------



## Shula

Live.Laugh.Love said:


> Somebody call immigration... I know a lot of them Asians are illegal. Lol....



You're on it; that's exactly what they chanted. Nail techs should've thought this attack through first if they are actually illegal. 
*
Protestors target second nail salon after racially charged brawl





*

*Protesters in Brooklyn — some chanting “where is ICE?”* — besieged a second nail salon Monday that they believe is connected to the shop where customers brawled on video with employees last week — forcing cops to escort the workers out for their own safety.

About 150 predominantly African-American demonstrators marched from New Red Apple Nails at 1426 Nostrand Ave. — scene of the melee caught on tape Friday — to the Beautiful Red Apple Nails at 1224 Nostrand Ave. and trapped four employees inside.
It wasn’t immediately clear if the two salons are related. But police were ready for protesters and were inside the business when they arrived at about 6:30 p.m.

Demonstrators angrily chanted, “shut them down,” “f–k the police” and “no nails, no toes, these racist shops have got to go.” At least one protester screamed, “where is ICE (U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement)?” implying that the salon’s Asian employees might be undocumented immigrants.

Cops formed a line to hurry the employees, three women and one man, into a police van.

Shortly after the workers were driven away, several protesters and cops shoved each other but there were no immediate arrests.

Hours earlier, officers had to do the same thing back at 1426 Nostrand Ave. and helped employees get through protesters to safety.

Monday’s demonstrations were sparked by a scuffle Friday when customers and employees fought over a disputed $5 eyebrow wax job.

Employee Huiyue Zheng, 32, and customer Christina Thomas, 21, were busted for a variety of charges including misdemeanor assault, harassment and menacing. Zheng was caught on surveillance tape chasing a combatant out of the salon with a broomstick.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I'm having some difficulty understanding why only one employee and the customer was arrested when it was half a dozen hostile Viet cong  swinging brooms.  That's 1.

Two.  What is this protest supposed to do?


----------



## Shula

I'm on Instagram on my insomnia steez. Apparently ladies, if you use #blackgirlsdonails     #bgdn you can find a list of black owned nail shops around the country. It's a directory. It's high time we stop building these other folks' communities up with our dollars and invest in our own. Or go on YouTube and learn. . A lot of  us "took back our power" from hair salons and learned to take care of our own hair,  no reason why nails can't be next.

And I haven't slept and y'all know I have issues so I'm gonna say this... did it seem like these women weren't fighting like how "we know how to fight" to y'all? I ain't ever seen black women take a butt whooping off an other in my life. Especially these little bitty women. Sorry but I did think they weren't throwing haymakers and elbows like I'm used to seeing. Or like some of us like to fight each other on the Internet. I said that like I get in fights; I don't, but I wouldn't have took that.


----------



## Theresamonet

Shula said:


> And I haven't slept and y'all know I have issues so I'm gonna say this... did it seem like these women weren't fighting like how "we know how to fight" to y'all? I ain't ever seen black women take a butt whooping off an other in my life. Especially these little bitty women. Sorry but I did think they weren't throwing haymakers and elbows like I'm used to seeing. Or like some of us like to fight each other on the Internet. I said that like I get in fights; I don't, but I wouldn't have took that.



I too wondered when they weren’t fighting. One girl ran out and didn’t come back.


----------



## Shula

Shula said:


> Zheng was caught on surveillance tape *chasing a combatant out of the salon with a broomstick.*



Raise your hand if you saw that woman get hit with that stick? FYI, both of mine are up. This passive language is always used against us but in their favor.  A scuffle? Had it been the other way around, the vocabulary would have been far more aggressive. I bet that black woman's ancestors were probably here longer than the nail techs, the writer of the article, and probably the cops who made the arrests. But they'll support the new immigrant over the old "hostage" cuz black. And as pointed out, more than one nail tech was involved.

Saw a story a few hours ago, white missionary in Haiti "having sex" is what they called it with boys 5-17 years old over a 12 year span, I think. That's called rape. Sentence was pathetic, too, while Kalief wasn't even guilty and thrown under the jail as a baby. I'm just pointing out that we are never framed as victims even when we are. This is out of character for me but if ICE came through I don't have a problem with it. After all, they don't want violent thugs here.


----------



## Shula

Theresamonet said:


> I too wondered when they weren’t fighting. One girl ran out and didn’t come back.



For some reason, I thought that was the grandma and that's when I got really ticked. I may have heard wrong.


----------



## MzRhonda

Crackers Phinn said:


> *I'm having some difficulty understanding why only one employee and the customer was arrested when it was half a dozen hostile Viet cong  swinging brooms.  That's 1.*
> 
> Two.  What is this protest supposed to do?


This!!!!!!!^^^^


----------



## dyh080

discodumpling said:


> I dont do mani pedis often...but with an abundance of Asian owned salons all through out Queens and Nassau County of course that's where I go.
> I've been to Black salons where the chick didn't want to mess up her own nail art so she did a less than stellar job. Black folks act stush like they dont wanna even touch your feet here! Black salons are far & few between and can charge 2x+ what the Asians are charging.
> I'm gonna continue to manage my hands and feet myself for now.




Funny I got the same treatment from two black sales clerks in the shoe department. Neither acted like they wanted to be bothered at all, although they would have received a commission from the sale.


----------



## dyh080

When something like this happens we always say the same thing..."we need to have our own...." " we need to stick together".... but I see a few problems with that.  

CAUTION: This is MY opinion only. If you are easily offended please do not read.

1. "We" will never stick together because there are not enough "we".  Remember, most people who call themselves Black are not from the same country although most have ONLY a  continent in common.  So it is only natural  (we )Blacks do not "stick together".  In this Asian shop I BET they have a country in common. You do not see Vietnamese "sticking together" with Indians or Koreans or with Filipinos.... I can go on.

 Just imagine Indians rallying around a Chinese candidate for president and calling him "our president".

2. The above mentioned poor customer service in Black salons is common in all industries. There ARE exceptions but for the most part Blacks are NOT good at customer service . 

3. Blacks have been proven to be good and excel at entertainment, various arts, culinary, athletics, thought provoking games like chess, and other expressions of  extreme creativity.


----------



## Covagirlm

They can't call immigration in that neighborhood 



discodumpling said:


> where the chick didn't want to mess up her own nail art so she did a less than stellar job. Black folks act stush like they dont wanna even touch your feet here!


Or they have one person that's never there doing pedicures.


----------



## Anacaona

They beat her like a stray dog sniffing around their plates smh. No regard for her life and limb


----------



## cinnespice

Crackers Phinn said:


> I'm having some difficulty understanding why only one employee and the customer was arrested when it was half a dozen hostile Viet cong  swinging brooms.  That's 1.
> 
> Two.  What is this protest supposed to do?


Just to be clear. In this neighborhood cops literally don't give  flying  
There is a police station 3 blocks down, no lie and they do nothing. If something is going down they take hours to come out. One time there was an accident 1/2 block from the station, called 911 waited, flagged down a cop car who was on their way to the station, they said they can't stop because it was not their call. All of the employees involved need to be arrested.



Covagirlm said:


> *They can't call immigration in that neighborhood
> *
> 
> Or they have one person that's never there doing pedicures.


@ the bolded i was just coming to say that.
I live in that neighborhood. Mess around and ICE come for everyone. Flatbush is little west indies. I NEVER got a good vibe from that place and i don't do my nails in Brooklyn. I have been looking for a good black owned salon. I went to one 2x and i tried but i did not like my service with the side of attitude. I got my nails done at a salon called akkiko, came out really nice even though the nail salon was owned by Japanese folks the techs were black and did an excellent job. I will try some other salons on that list of black owned salons that was complied.


----------



## Covagirlm

cinnespice said:


> I live in that neighborhood. Mess around and ICE come for everyone.


 Mexicans, Dominicans, Africans, all those Yehmeni folks in the corner stores, Nostrand would be empty.


----------



## momi

GreenEyedJen said:


> _I’ve been getting my nails done at Black women owned salons for years now_—in PA and now that I’ve moved to VA, here. They do exist and they take great care of me. For instance, I go back and forth between acrylic nails and my real nails. Since I don’t want my real nails overly damaged, I ask
> for my natural nails to be hand filed. Black women are the only techs who have agreed to that.
> 
> If anyone is interested, I found all three of my places by going on Instagram and looking up a hashtag of my area code plus “nails” or “nail art”, like: #215nails.



So have I - there are so many to choose from.  It took a while to find someone that I liked but I just shopped around until I found the right tech.


----------



## cinnespice

Covagirlm said:


> Mexicans, Dominicans, Africans, all those Yehmeni folks in the corner stores, Nostrand would be empty.


#truth 
EVERYBODY


----------



## Shula

Thanks to you NY ladies for spelling out the demographics there. I wouldn't want black folks to get caught up in that with ICE. It's a shame the cops are so close and behave that way.

ETA: typo....spelling out


----------



## yamilee21

Shula said:


> Thanks to you NY ladies for selling out the demographics there. I wouldn't want black folks to get caught up in that with ICE. ...


You wouldn't, but unfortunately many others on this site could not care less. That part of Nostrand Avenue has been at the heart of the Caribbean immigrant community for over 40 years. Like many other parts of Brooklyn, there has been some gentrification, but nowhere near as much as trendier areas.

The community can easily opt to boycott both of the owners' nail shops, which should be enough of a warning to similarly owned shops in the area. I think it is the same area where the Korean grocery was boycotted in 1990 after one of the workers hit a Haitian customer. In that case, the boycott lasted months, and the owners ended up having to close down and sell... although it was sold to another Korean family.


----------



## Southernbella.




----------



## Gin&Tonic

This is stupid. I don't go to any Asian store that is a black community ( I dont care what country they are from). No Asian food, no nail salon, no beauty supply store. The day I see a black little league sponsored by them or see an Asian at the local black owned wing cafe-maybe I'll rethink my position.

They don't put a dime in our communities. They eat in the salon and I never even see one of them at the neighborhood gas station .

We had better boss up as a people or perish. And protesting is stupid. Use that time to mentor a kid. What about putting these folks on ignore?

I dont do my nails at all, just file , buff and keep my hands soft- yet I'm out here turning heads.  For gala events, I paint my nails.


----------



## cinnespice

yamilee21 said:


> *You wouldn't, but unfortunately many others on this site could not care less. *That part of Nostrand Avenue has been at the heart of the Caribbean immigrant community for over 40 years. Like many other parts of Brooklyn, there has been some gentrification, but nowhere near as much as trendier areas.
> 
> The community can easily opt to boycott both of the owners' nail shops, which should be enough of a warning to similarly owned shops in the area. I think it is the same area where the Korean grocery was boycotted in 1990 after one of the workers hit a Haitian customer. *In that case, the boycott lasted months, and the owners ended up having to close down and sell... although it was sold to another Korean family.*



To the first bolded i agree. I seen that a lot up here. I was born in BK but my parents are Grenadian. Most of my neighbors and people in the area are from various Caribbean countries. Calling ICE is bad thing no matter what happened. I don't care what color you are, if your trump loving, i don't care because when they come they come for everyone.

To the second point they are just going to move those ladies around, close for a bit and open up under new management. I remember what happened in 1990, but most of these businesses owned by Asians are like a network, they will just rotate.  I live in this neighborhood all my life and i don't patronize some of these businesses that include some Caribbean places because of the messed up service.


----------



## Covagirlm

Gin&Tonic said:


> This is stupid. I don't go to any Asian store that is a black community ( I dont care what country they are from). No Asian food, no nail salon, no beauty supply store. The day I see a black little league sponsored by them or see an Asian at the local black owned wing cafe-maybe I'll rethink my position.
> 
> They don't put a dime in our communities. They eat in the salon and I never even see one of them at the neighborhood gas station .
> 
> We had better boss up as a people or perish. And protesting is stupid. Use that time to mentor a kid. What about putting these folks on ignore?
> 
> I dont do my nails at all, just file , buff and keep my hands soft- yet I'm out here turning heads.  For gala events, I paint my nails.




We aren't all getting our nails done to turn heads  but I get what you are saying.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Gin&Tonic said:


> This is stupid. I don't go to any Asian store that is a black community ( I dont care what country they are from). *No Asian food,* no nail salon, no beauty supply store. The day I see a black little league sponsored by them or see an Asian at the local black owned wing cafe-maybe I'll rethink my position.
> 
> They don't put a dime in our communities. They eat in the salon and I never even see one of them at the neighborhood gas station .
> 
> We had better boss up as a people or perish. And protesting is stupid. Use that time to mentor a kid. What about putting these folks on ignore?
> 
> I dont do my nails at all, just file , buff and keep my hands soft- yet I'm out here turning heads.  For gala events, I paint my nails.


I don't want to live in that world.


----------



## Gin&Tonic

Crackers Phinn said:


> I don't want to live in that world.



My community is more important than egg rolls.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Gin&Tonic said:


> My community is more important than egg rolls.


That is debatable.

"Your" community been saying and doing the same thing since 15 year old Latasha Harlins got shot by a Korean store owner in 1991 over orange juice probably longer.  My community been saying and doing the same thing about Arab store owners which have a long history of owners molesting black girls while turning a profit and giving nothing back at least since the 70's.

If black folks were strategic  we would target these "foreign" businesses for protest to force them out and be ready to install a black business in their place as soon as they leave.  But that's not going to happen.  The same way it hasn't happened the last 984718945676820972 times this same scenario has played out.

When I see action in enough quantity to match the outrage then I might reassess my views on egg rolls until then pass the sweet and sour sauce.


----------



## Southernbella.

If this is true, ugh. We're always hollering about nobody protesting for bw but here's a protest and a bw is undermining it.


----------



## Live.Laugh.Love

Southernbella. said:


> If this is true, ugh. We're always hollering about nobody protesting for bw but here's a protest and a bw is undermining it.



There is always one! We can never all be on the same page. The reasons them Asians and Arabs win is because they stick together. 

I’m glad to hear black men out there protesting in the vida you posted


----------



## Live.Laugh.Love

So I have been going down the black hole of Asian nail salons on Twitter/youtube. And apparently they do this lock the door and beat people thing all the time.

This is their tactic. Smh


----------



## Gin&Tonic

Crackers Phinn said:


> That is debatable.
> 
> "Your" community been saying and doing the same thing since 15 year old Latasha Harlins got shot by a Korean store owner in 1991 over orange juice probably longer.  My community been saying and doing the same thing about Arab store owners which have a long history of owners molesting black girls while turning a profit and giving nothing back at least since the 70's.
> 
> If black folks were strategic  we would target these "foreign" businesses for protest to force them out and be ready to install a black business in their place as soon as they leave.  But that's not going to happen.  The same way it hasn't happened the last 984718945676820972 times this same scenario has played out.
> 
> When I see action in enough quantity to match the outrage then I might reassess my views on egg rolls until then pass the sweet and sour sauce.



My community has black owned places. Our chick-fil-a, smoothie king, Wendy's ,mcdonalds, wing place, fried fish place,  are all black owned. If the Asians leave, maybe that will free up space for another black owned spot. 

See "We" took ownership of our community and "We" own it.

The neighborhood you are discussing is not my reality. But then, we put community over food. Funny what priorities will do for a community.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

I haven't been to a Asian nail spot in yeearrrsss. There's too many other options. Even if someone tried the whole "Black salons are unprofessional blah blah blah" here it's still not an excuse. There's lots of black nail techs that work in white owned locally owned establishments.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Gin&Tonic said:


> My community has black owned places*. Our chick-fil-a, smoothie king, Wendy's ,mcdonalds, wing place, fried fish place*, * are all black owned.* *If the Asians leave*, maybe that will free up space for another black owned spot. See "We" took ownership of our community and "We" own it. The neighborhood you are discussing is not my reality. But then, we put community over food. Funny what priorities will do for a community.



Congratulations on your community having a food court!   Yet you admittedly still have Asians siphoning money out of your community just like those other neighborhoods that are "not your reality".


----------



## nysister

Don't patronize them and call ICE. Problem solved.


----------



## Laela

I'm curious to know what people in the legal field has to say about this? I see comments about false imprisonment, which doesn't require any legal justification.. but if monies is owed for services, like an oral contract, is that the justification being used? I don't agree that people should be allowed to restrain a person against their will and not get some sort of legal backlash, whether monies is owed or not...
Looks like these Asians are getting away with this... If they were being sued or arrested for this behaviour, it wouldn't be happening so frequently. Most often, the other minorities/customers are the ones being arrested



Live.Laugh.Love said:


> So I have been going down the black hole of Asian nail salons on Twitter/youtube. And apparently they do this lock the door and beat people thing all the time.
> 
> This is their tactic. Smh


----------



## GreenEyedJen

Laela said:


> I'm curious to know what people in the legal field has to say about this? I see comments about false imprisonment, which doesn't require any legal justification.. but if monies is owed for services, like an oral contract, is that the justification being used? I don't agree that people should be allowed to restrain a person against their will and not get some sort of legal backlash, whether monies is owed or not...
> Looks like these Asians are getting away with this... If they were being sued or arrested for this behaviour, it wouldn't be happening so frequently. Most often, the other minorities/customers are the ones being arrested



My first thought was tortious false imprisonment. It is false imprisonment at common law; the only defense to tortious false imprisonment is consent by the injured party. 

Torts are civil actions, so they wouldn't be arrested but they could and should be taken to court. I'm not licensed in any of the states that have been listed in this thread, nor am I a criminal attorney so I really don't know what criminal charges could be brought.


----------



## dyh080

Live.Laugh.Love said:


> There is always one! We can never all be on the same page. The reasons them Asians and Arabs win is because they stick together.
> 
> I’m glad to hear black men out there protesting in the vida you posted


They stick with their kind....Vietnamese with Vietnamese, Egyptians with Egyptians, Filipinos with Filipinos.   I am 99% sure those Asians in the shop are all one type of Asian.

You would be hard pressed to see Indians "sticking together" with Japanese or  Chinese "sticking together" with Vietnamese because they are all Asians.

My point: This is the reason "we" can never "stick together"......different countries of origin.


----------



## Southernbella.




----------



## nlamr2013

discodumpling said:


> I dont do mani pedis often...but with an abundance of Asian owned salons all through out Queens and Nassau County of course that's where I go.
> I've been to Black salons where the chick didn't want to mess up her own nail art so she did a less than stellar job. Black folks act stush like they dont wanna even touch your feet here! Black salons are far & few between and can charge 2x+ what the Asians are charging.
> I'm gonna continue to manage my hands and feet myself for now.


The black salon I went to she hooked my pedi up! Lol it was the nail tech her work was excellent but she was a bit stank plus it was crazy far from my home. So I wasn’t going out of my way to spend my money to get attitude.


----------



## dyh080

Southernbella. said:


>



Bold.  Most businesses would NOT allow you to boldly walk in and hand out flyers for your business. But, these Asians ignored this brazen move and quietly continued to make money KNOWING that most ( meaning not all) Black businesses are no competition for them.  Especially if operated by  attitude having chick.


----------



## Southernbella.

dyh080 said:


> Bold.  Most businesses would NOT allow you to boldly walk in and hand out flyers for your business. But, these Asians ignored this brazen move and quietly continued to make money KNOWING that most ( meaning not all) Black businesses are no competition for them.  Especially if operated by  attitude having chick.



She addressed that here:


They come in her shop and her brother owns a food spot and the Asians come in there handing out Chinese food menus.
It's interesting that people are calling her ratchet and ghetto for doing this especially if Asians do this to black folks.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

How is anybody supposed to know about Asians going in her shop or her brothers restaurant based on the video she’s in?

I’m a business owner and wouldn’t have allowed my competitors  to come running through my spot unless we worked something out in advance and I was benefiting from it.   The second video made her look worse to me than the first.


----------



## dyh080

Southernbella. said:


> She addressed that here:
> 
> 
> They come in her shop and her brother owns a food spot and the Asians come in there handing out Chinese food menus.
> It's interesting that people are calling her ratchet and ghetto for doing this especially if Asians do this to black folks.


Yeah, sure. They just LET Asians run through their stores. Sure.


----------



## Laela

The problem is .. people outside of her sphere wouldn't have known of  Trina's issues with her competitors beforehand.. I watched the first vid, then saw the backlash video, so it was a bit confusing.  I don't know why she had been allowing Asians to advertise in her store if her brother has a seafood store, unless she'd been getting something out the deal.   Give us the whole story, not bits and pieces...

I wish her nail store much success though!



Southernbella. said:


> She addressed that here:
> 
> 
> They come in her shop and her brother owns a food spot and the Asians come in there handing out Chinese food menus.
> It's interesting that people are calling her ratchet and ghetto for doing this especially if Asians do this to black folks.


----------



## Southernbella.




----------



## Covagirlm

They are not going to take the train to Harlem from Flatbush for nails but it was very nice of Teyana to offer.  One of those girls in Brooklyn should have done this but they barely have enough time to see their regular clients


----------



## Crackers Phinn

I think what Teyana did is admirable.  Nail salons got memberships now?  I ain't know that was a thing.


----------



## Keen

nlamr2013 said:


> The black salon I went to she hooked my pedi up! Lol it was the nail tech her work was excellent but she was a bit stank plus it was crazy far from my home. So I wasn’t going out of my way to spend my money to get attitude.


I found a black lady who did a great job with my pedi. I went back two more times, both times she tried having her sons do it. I'm not about that so I never went back.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Until Black people start to seek Black business out as a first option I don't see much movement on this issue. The fact that folks have to cobble together a list of these places post-release of videos of one of us getting beat down says something. We have to come up with a movement to make shopping black standard procedure? I have been going to a black owned place to get my nails, hair removal, etc done for a few years. I recommend them first to everybody and don't even necessarily mention they're black owned.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> Until Black people start to seek Black business out as a first option I don't see much movement on this issue. The fact that folks have to cobble together a list of these places post-release of videos of one of us getting beat down says something. We have to come up with a movement to make shopping black standard procedure? I have been going to a black owned place to get my nails, hair removal, etc done for a few years. I recommend them first to everybody and don't even necessarily mention they're black owned.


Quoted for emphasis!


----------



## DeRay

Covagirlm said:


> *They are not going to take the train to Harlem from Flatbush for nails *but it was very nice of Teyana to offer.  One of those girls in Brooklyn should have done this but they barely have enough time to see their regular clients



I was thinking the same thing...in New York no one is traveling that far for nail services. I live in Cali where everyone drives and I'm constantly complimented on my nails but I travel a bit from where I live cause I love my nail tech and she does a good job, but when people compliment me and ask about where I get them done the first thing they say is that's too far to go to get their nails done.

I've been getting my nails done on a regular basis since I was in the 8th grade and I'm now 40+ I've never had issues with Vietnamese nails techs..but I tend to frequent nicer nail salons. But I've never had anyone ever be disrespectful to me..


----------



## momi

During my last appointment, I asked my black nail tech if she's noticed an increase in appointments since the incident. She said no and she doesn't expect to. 

Oh well. My nails are pretty.


----------



## HappilyLiberal

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> Until Black people start to seek Black business out as a first option I don't see much movement on this issue. The fact that folks have to cobble together a list of these places post-release of videos of one of us getting beat down says something. We have to come up with a movement to make shopping black standard procedure? I have been going to a black owned place to get my nails, hair removal, etc done for a few years. I recommend them first to everybody and don't even necessarily mention they're black owned.





ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Quoted for emphasis!


Out of fairness, a lot of black business owners need to up their customer service skills.  I'm not paying a premium to not get good service.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

HappilyLiberal said:


> Out of fairness, a lot of black business owners need to up their customer service skills.  I'm not paying a premium to not get good service.


Because the Asian nail salon was rated A++.
Mostly likely it's the price that's the deciding factor and not the customer service skills.  I know very well the east Asian owner can charge less for a reason.


----------



## Kimbosheart

HappilyLiberal said:


> Out of fairness, a lot of black business owners need to up their customer service skills.  I'm not paying a premium to not get good service.



That could be true but the customer service is far from stellar at the Asian nail places. 

OAN this is often cited as an excuse for not frequenting black owned establishments. And while I agree in some aspects I’d rather patronize the business and try to point out resources for the business owner that are widely available in most cities to help improve in particular areas.


----------



## HappilyLiberal

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Because the Asian nail salon was rated A++.
> Mostly likely it's the price that's the deciding factor and not the customer service skills.  I know very well the east Asian owner can charge less for a reason.





Kimbosheart said:


> That could be true but the customer service is far from stellar at the Asian nail places.
> 
> OAN this is often cited as an excuse for not frequenting black owned establishments. And while I agree in some aspects I’d rather patronize the business and try to point out resources for the business owner that are widely available in most cities to help improve in particular areas.


See...  I've never had problems at any of the Asian nail places I've visited (and I've been to several because, quite honestly, I don't get my nails done often enough--maybe once every three years to be loyal to one salon).  I got good service, got in, and got out.  But I have been to  black Salons and I have to sit there and wait while the nail tech finishes her food, yaps about her no-good baby daddy (yes this really happened twice), calls up and cusses out her kids or said baby daddy.  I also have to listen to loud music and loud customers.  I don't deal with that in the Asian nail salons.  Then, I have to pay extra for the privilege!


----------



## Covagirlm

The Asian customer service sucks as well but in Brooklyn they win because they are open and available when you need them.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

HappilyLiberal said:


> Out of fairness, a lot of black business owners need to up their customer service skills.  I'm not paying a premium to not get good service.



I haven't had that issue for the most part. But if you only go every 3 years this is a moot point for you anyway.


----------



## Chipmunk

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> I haven't had that issue for the most part. But if you only go every 3 years this is a moot point for you anyway.


 Since you are in the Bay Area, do you mind sharing where you go?


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Chipmunk said:


> Since you are in the Bay Area, do you mind sharing where you go?



Not at all, the place I go to is in Oakland http://organic-bliss-dayspa.com/ You can book appointments online.


----------



## Chipmunk

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> Not at all, the place I go to is in Oakland http://organic-bliss-dayspa.com/ You can book appointments online.


Thank you!


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Before you even get into customer service or taking black dollars blah blah blah, Asian nail salons are gross and unhygienic.  I know people are trying to get the most bang for their buck but I'd put money on people being a nick or small cut away from a bacterial infection at the average cheap Asian nail spot.  They make their money on volume and skimp on everything else which is partially why these fools are falsely imprisoning and beating people over five whole American dollas.  I primarily went to these salons for waxing not mani/pedi's but after being burnt and losing skin along with hair I chucked going the cheap way the deuces forever ago.  On the mani/pedi tip I have only ever ended up with bloody cuticles going to Asians which was enough to turn me off to those services for a long time.   The golden rule whether you got it like that financially or not is that you get what you pay for.  If you paying b.s. prices expect b.s. service.  While them Asian thugs had no business doing what they did I ain't go lie, when I read this story I was wondering how good of a job did the black lady expect for the $5 she was refusing to pay?

The only black nail spot I have been to was inside a JCPenny's salon which obviously isn't black owned but I didn't question the cleanliness and my appointments always happened at the time they were scheduled.    I don't go to hood salons because hood shenanigans (like cash only/pay before service/lateness/people coming in to sell stuff/the entrance/exists looking like prison cells) ensue and I don't have the patience for it anymore.  

 Somebody gave me a gift certificate to the Murad Salon and afterwards it was a "white people take my money" wrap.   I was hurt, HURT I SAY when that place shut down.  It was a spa adjacent to the Murad medical center (where I went for dermatology visits) and you could eat off the floor (if that's what you're into).  When my shoes disintegrated that one terribly embarrassing time,  the dude was on the spot with Cavi-cide to clean the area and give me a pair disposable flip flops  almost before I realized something had happened.  After they closed, I followed my masseuse  and aesthetician to Burke Williams where I will admit I had sticker shock and I'm still pissed that they don't provide alcohol (Murad believed wine/champagne was good for the skin) but both me and the old man  have made some great business contacts so both our  memberships have paid for themselves.  

Alladat is to say, I feel a little removed from the Asian nail spot hoopla because it's a travesty that these places be called salons.   To me, an admitted hypochondriac there's bigger issues about these spots than just invading black neighborhoods.  I think over the long haul, we're going to find that they are making a lot of women sick with unhygienic practices.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty

HappilyLiberal said:


> See...  I've never had problems at any of the Asian nail places I've visited (and I've been to several because, quite honestly, I don't get my nails done often enough--maybe once every three years to be loyal to one salon).  I got good service, got in, and got out.  But I have been to  black Salons and I have to sit there and wait while the nail tech finishes her food, yaps about her no-good baby daddy (yes this really happened twice), calls up and cusses out her kids or said baby daddy.  I also have to listen to loud music and loud customers.  I don't deal with that in the Asian nail salons.  Then, I have to pay extra for the privilege!


That's fine. Enjoy the unhygienic, unregulated,  poorly paid sweatshop-treated employees who are most likely talking about you and their terrible work conditions while you enjoy the cheap manicure.


----------



## HappilyLiberal

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> That's fine. Enjoy the unhygienic, unregulated,  poorly paid sweatshop-treated employees who are most likely talking about you and their terrible work conditions while you enjoy the cheap manicure.



I will and you enjoy paying premium prices for the same unhygienic, unregulated, poorly paid employees who are also probably talking about your Bourgeoisie behind as soon as you leave.  The black Salons are no more regulated than the Asians ones.

But as I said, I only get mani/pedis about once every three years because I have a rather large collection of polishes at home.  So, no one is going to be making money off me!


----------



## meka72

The unhygienic practices and poor quality work kept me from patronizing Asian nail salons. More recently, I’ve learned of possible fraud (people claiming to be licensed but are not—that’s their business model) and possible human trafficking (a major issue and another reason they can offer such low prices) and actively discourage people in my circle from going there.



Crackers Phinn said:


> Before you even get into customer service or taking black dollars blah blah blah, Asian nail salons are gross and unhygienic.  I know people are trying to get the most bang for their buck but I'd put money on people being a nick or small cut away from a bacterial infection at the average cheap Asian nail spot.  They make their money on volume and skimp on everything else which is partially why these fools are falsely imprisoning and beating people over five whole American dollas.  I primarily went to these salons for waxing not mani/pedi's but after being burnt and losing skin along with hair I chucked going the cheap way the deuces forever ago.  On the mani/pedi tip I have only ever ended up with bloody cuticles going to Asians which was enough to turn me off to those services for a long time.   The golden rule whether you got it like that financially or not is that you get what you pay for.  If you paying b.s. prices expect b.s. service.  While them Asian thugs had no business doing what they did I ain't go lie, when I read this story I was wondering how good of a job did the black lady expect for the $5 she was refusing to pay?
> 
> The only black nail spot I have been to was inside a JCPenny's salon which obviously isn't black owned but I didn't question the cleanliness and my appointments always happened at the time they were scheduled.    I don't go to hood salons because hood shenanigans (like cash only/pay before service/lateness/people coming in to sell stuff/the entrance/exists looking like prison cells) ensue and I don't have the patience for it anymore.
> 
> Somebody gave me a gift certificate to the Murad Salon and afterwards it was a "white people take my money" wrap.   I was hurt, HURT I SAY when that place shut down.  It was a spa adjacent to the Murad medical center (where I went for dermatology visits) and you could eat off the floor (if that's what you're into).  When my shoes disintegrated that one terribly embarrassing time,  the dude was on the spot with Cavi-cide to clean the area and give me a pair disposable flip flops  almost before I realized something had happened.  After they closed, I followed my masseuse  and aesthetician to Burke Williams where I will admit I had sticker shock and I'm still pissed that they don't provide alcohol (Murad believed wine/champagne was good for the skin) but both me and the old man  have made some great business contacts so both our  memberships have paid for themselves.
> 
> Alladat is to say, I feel a little removed from the Asian nail spot hoopla because it's a travesty that these places be called salons.   To me, an admitted hypochondriac there's bigger issues about these spots than just invading black neighborhoods.  I think over the long haul, we're going to find that they are making a lot of women sick with unhygienic practices.


----------



## Southernbella.




----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I've never been disrespected in any Asian nail salon that I've went to over the years. That's not to say they couldn't have been speaking about me in another language.  
If I could find a black owned nail salon close to me, I'd certainly try them out.     I get a lot more attitude in the non Asian salons that I've been to in Bergen County NJ area.


----------



## Crackers Phinn

Southernbella. said:


>


You go be posting these kinda videos multiple times a week and each new encounter will be more appalling than the last but black women are go keep going to them nail salons the same way they still going to waffle house.  Asian folks, particularly the men know they ain't going to jail behind beating on black women (or worse) and even if a black man is present odds are there won't be any repercussions for laying hands on a black woman so AFAIC The Hunger Games have begun. It's not going to be long before one of these Asian merchants kills a black woman.  We are past if, we are on when.  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I would never say this in mixed company but I'll put it out here.  Hindsight being 20/20, some of these situations did not have to escalate on the bw's end.  There is no such thing as a perfect $5 manicure, pay the people for their *******y work and call it a day.  If your child runs out of the store with something that you didn't pay for, don't throw it back in the store like it's garbage even if it is $0.99. Take it in explain, apologize, hell pay for it since $0.99 ain't nothing and leave on an apology.   I'm not saying the Asian people are right, I'm saying bw gotta stop dialing everything up to 10 when the situation can be resolved at 2.  Especially if bw ain't making any plans to stop going to these places.


----------



## Southernbella.

Good!

https://newyork.cbslocal.com/2018/08/29/brooklyn-nail-salon-brawl-video/

The Brooklyn district attorney has dismissed assault charges against a customer stemming from a brawl at a nail salon.

"After reviewing all the evidence, interviewing more than a dozen witnesses and analyzing video footage, we dismissed the charges today against Ms. Thomas in the interest of justice,” DA Eric Gonzalez said in a statement.


----------



## Shula

Crackers Phinn said:


> I would never say this in mixed company but I'll put it out here. Hindsight being 20/20, some of these situations did not have to escalate on the bw's end. There is no such thing as a perfect $5 manicure, pay the people for their *******y work and call it a day. If your child runs out of the store with something that you didn't pay for, don't throw it back in the store like it's garbage even if it is $0.99. Take it in explain, apologize, hell pay for it since $0.99 ain't nothing and leave on an apology. I'm not saying the Asian people are right, I'm saying bw gotta stop dialing everything up to 10 when the situation can be resolved at 2. Especially if bw ain't making any plans to stop going to these places.




Quoted for emphasis. I'm trying to figure out why some of us can't be out in public without some sort of conflict erupting, constantly. Do we have folks picking on us some of us just because they can? Yep. Do we have some of our people who act like they have no idea how to talk to people and conduct themselves in public sometimes? Yep. 

I'm over all of it. The absolute worst nail experience I had was with a FRIEND. Black single mother of 2 boys I befriended. One day, I will come in here and tell y'all of the years long NONSENSE she took me through after I bent over backwards for her. Never mind that it was a pain for me doing acrylics and I was only doing them to support her. Woosah, child.


----------



## Southernbella.

Another one:


----------



## RossBoss

Southernbella. said:


> Another one:



Good lord, was it "Free Punch" day?  Err'body was getting punched, lol


----------



## nubiangoddess3

Let me know when we as Black ppl get serious and boycott all Asian business.


----------



## RossBoss

I walk past a nail salon on my way home from work. EVERY evening it is bursting at the seams with Black women.  Nah, I have no sympathy for any Black woman getting pushed around in these business establishments. It just gets a yawn from me. They willingly patronize them so they get what they get.


----------



## LadyRaider

I just go to the one at Walmart. It's Asian, but it's also walmart. I can't do my own toes. Sorry. 

As for the video from months ago, I saw an opening where that second lady could have gotten that stick away from the Asian lady. I would have had that stick.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

This thread pushed me to find a black nail tech.  I live in the A, but I don't live near where most BNT are located.  

#hatedriving

Anyway, went to a Beauty School which was Asian owned.  Connected with a student.  She is willing to come to my home to do my nails. #winning

On the other hand, I still go to the BSS. Why? I can't find Royal Crown medium strength in the quantities that I need to ship home. Yeah I can find it onesies, twosies on Amazon.  I buy 12 at a time, plus shipping it's typically @$60 each time.


----------

